# Argos and his birthday present...



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Argos turned 1 year old this month!!









It amazes me how big he's gotten and what a wonderful happy boy he is! How did we go from this...










To this?! Argos and a New Pink Ball!


















Wait! What on earth is that!!









A Sister!! No!!



























I'm not sure how I feel about this...









I guess she's kind of cute...


















My mouth is still bigger than yours!!




























Introducing Bianka "Anka", 10 weeks old and Argos' full sister, brought home just in time for his one year birthday! Lucky Boy


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Beautiful pictures...you have a lovely family!!
Rosa


----------



## aball (Jul 17, 2002)

oh my too cute!! i love the sitting side by side shot. you can tell they're related by their tongues!!!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Those are wonderful Katie, they really put a smile on my face!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

he got a little sissy for his birthday!!!
how awsome!

happy birthday to Argos!!
congrats on the addition!

they are both beautiful


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh they are gorgeous, both of them! And Congrats on your new add-on!!!


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Argos got a puppy for his first birthday. What are you planning for his second birthday? If Anka is just half as smart as big brother Argos, she'll be awesome. The side by side pic is the best......


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: JKlatsky


It's not a dog - it's a kangaroo! What an amazing action shot. I love the ones sitting side-by-side with his sister, the one in profile, and the "my mouth is bigger than yours" pictures. 

Happy Bark Day Argos! Pretty cool to get a little sister for your birthday, just don't chew on her like a chew toy - this one chews back!!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Not only does this one chew back, She's mean!! 

This was blurry...but you get the idea...


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Argos!! Remember, birthday presents are not exchangeable! lol Anka is soo cute! They look so much alike! I love the picture of the two of them sitting side by side, and the my mouth is bigger shot! Too cute!


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

HAHA, i love that one! Ankas like "grr, come here i'll give you a birthday present!" LOL


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

These pictures are too cute!! Happy Birthday Argos!! And congrats on your new little sister


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Argos!! You sure are handsome!! I LOVE the shot of both of their profiles


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

ARGOS!! 

i've read some of the posts about how amazing Argos is doing with schutzhund...looking forward to seeing how the little one does. i bet she'll give him a run for his money!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How cute! Hope he's happy with his present!


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Argos! He is such a handsome boy, and Bianka is just so cute! He sure looks like he enjoys his birthday present.


----------

